# New Paramore Single



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard this yesterday and instantly liked it:thumb:Again its another really good and very catchy song from them again.Its much better than about 90% of the cack music that is around ATM.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the tune Ross. I bought the album this morning, its pretty good, but I think Riot! is better at the moment. But no doubt that will change


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I'm picking the album up later, looking forward to listening to it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

byrnes said:


> I like the tune Ross. I bought the album this morning, its pretty good, but I think Riot! is better at the moment. But no doubt that will change


Riot is a fantastic album:thumb:New albums sound like another good one.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

They did a Live Lounge of this (on YouTube) and sounded fantastic

If theres one band i can listen to over and over its Paramore especially Riot!, just never gets old

Might have to iTunes this i think :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Riot is a fantastic album:thumb:New albums sound like another good one.


Im going to liken brand new eyes to all we know is failing. Good but not as good as Riot!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

it is indeed good, but would we be having this same discussion if it was a guy singing, or an ugly girl? I think the fact hayley is hot hot hot plays a part in liking Paramore. If it was a guy singing it would just be another Panic at the Disco, and well, they're ****!

anyone else feel the same?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sandro said:


> it is indeed good, but would we be having this same discussion if it was a guy singing, or an ugly girl? I think the fact hayley is hot hot hot plays a part in liking Paramore. If it was a guy singing it would just be another Panic at the Disco, and well, they're ****!
> 
> anyone else feel the same?


lol agreed


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> lol agreed


seconded!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sandro said:


> it is indeed good, but would we be having this same discussion if it was a guy singing, or an ugly girl? I think the fact hayley is hot hot hot plays a part in liking Paramore. If it was a guy singing it would just be another Panic at the Disco, and well, they're ****!
> 
> anyone else feel the same?


No.

Hayley is hot but at the end of the day, her vocal range and clarity is astonishing. Not many artists can do what she does let alone sing rock. I think you are right that she plays a large part in making Paramore good. But it has more to do with her voice for me.

I bought the new album and thought it was average but good. Decode (bonus track) is awesome as is ignorance but i'm hard pressed to pick another.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> No.
> 
> Hayley is hot but at the end of the day, her vocal range and clarity is astonishing. Not many artists can do what she does let alone sing rock. I think you are right that she plays a large part in making Paramore good. But it has more to do with her voice for me.
> 
> I bought the new album and thought it was average but good. Decode (bonus track) is awesome as is ignorance but i'm hard pressed to pick another.


I don't think she is that good a singer to be honest...

I can listen to a few tracks at a time, then I need to switch off...

Now Amy Lee on the other hand..........:argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

If you like paramore- try:

Alexisonfire
City and colour
Funeral for a friend
City sleeps

Maybe you will like them too, unless you just like hayley


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I don't think she is that good a singer to be honest...
> 
> I can listen to a few tracks at a time, then I need to switch off...
> 
> ...


Amy Lee is good. I'll give you that.

I think you'll see Hayley Williams' voice get better from now. She's only 19 or something.

I was trying not to go there but she still looks like a little girl that hasn't grown up to me and that's not my bag. I like my women to have curves.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Amy Lee is good. I'll give you that.
> 
> I think you'll see Hayley Williams' voice get better from now. She's only 19 or something.
> 
> I was trying not to go there but she still looks like a little girl that hasn't grown up to me and that's not my bag. I like my women to have curves.


yeah, a few more years and she will be nice...

(maybe get a proper haircut as well) :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I got the new album yesterday, i'm glad they havent tried to change too much. But I still think "All we know is falling" is their best work


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> No.
> 
> Hayley is hot but at the end of the day, her vocal range and clarity is astonishing. Not many artists can do what she does let alone sing rock. I think you are right that she plays a large part in making Paramore good. But it has more to do with her voice for me.


if its her vocal skills you like then you should be checking out Mike Patton if you havnt already. Faith No More, Tomahawk, Fantomas, Peeping Tom, General Patton Vs the Executioners, Kadaa Patton, Mondo Cane. every band plays a different style, hes quite the man!  and if anyone can seriously say they know of a better all round singer i'll gladly never return to this forum


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really liking the new song, must pick up a copy of the new album.

When I first head it I thought it sounded very much like a 'Billy Talent' song.


----------

